# Dixie got bathed and Fur Buttered today



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I started a topic a while back asking if anyone had tried Happytails Fur Butter. I bought some and tried it today after Dixie's bath. I am really happy with the results. Her hair is much silkier but not greasy or oily feeling or looking. Her coat is fluffy but not fly away and most importantly to me she had very few mats while combing her out. I love the stuff.

[attachment=47069:1_17_09_...ditioner.jpg] [attachment=47070:1_17_09_...r_Butter.jpg]

[attachment=47071:1_17_09_...from_her.jpg] [attachment=47072:1_17_09_...___happy.jpg]

[attachment=47073:1_17_09_...r_Butter.jpg] [attachment=47074:1_17_09_...ewy_back.jpg]

Furball after Fur Butter. Clean, fluffy and happy. Not modest either! :shocked:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

She looks adorable! :wub: :wub: :wub: Mine always roll around on the floor after grooming!


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

She looks great and so smooth and fluffy!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

LOL No, not modest. Cute though!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Dixie :wub: looks great! I just tried the Fur Butter too - I've used it twice on Bonbon and I agree, it's good stuff!


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

elaine, dixie is so adorable awwww :wub2:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Dixie looks beautiful! I may have to try Fur Butter.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Dixie looks beautiful. :wub: I'm going to have to try Furbutter, i just gave Noelle a bath and her hair is completely crazy right now because of the dry air. I hate to see how Riley's hair is going to be after his bath. :bysmilie:


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

She looks great! I think I will buy some to use as Daisy's hair grows out! I absolutely love the pictures, Dixie looks like such a little sweetie in them! :wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwww dixie is adorable! What does Happytails Fur Butter do?


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Look at that beauty! I love her coat! :wub: 

She reminds me a LOT of London before I cut her coat at 8 months old...I wish I never cut it; now it seems almost impossible for me to grow it out. lol


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Dixie is absolutely cute as pie! What a gorgeous coat she has! I appreciate your review of this product - I think I may just try it out now!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Jan 17 2009, 11:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708642


> I started a topic a while back asking if anyone had tried Happytails Fur Butter. I bought some and tried it today after Dixie's bath. I am really happy with the results. Her hair is much silkier but not greasy or oily feeling or looking. Her coat is fluffy but not fly away and most importantly to me she had very few mats while combing her out. I love the stuff.
> 
> [attachment=47069:1_17_09_...ditioner.jpg] [attachment=47070:1_17_09_...r_Butter.jpg]
> 
> ...



Oh Elaine, she looks beautiful!!!!! Makes me want to run and get some of the Fur butter.

She is ADORABLE :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Dixie looks adorable after her bath. I saw your post in Grooming last night and I've already ordered my Fur Butter. I can't wait to try it. 
Thanks for posting!
Jane


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Ah, Dixie looks great!! Thanks for the product information as well. It is really a pain to get grooming supplies where I live - so it is always nice to get recommendations.

I also wanted to say that i love your aviator photo and special effects. very cute.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

awww, Dixie is adorable, if not modest  , I may need to try the fur butter too, thanks for the review!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

:wub: 
Ah, Dixie looks great!! dont surpose you would fancy washing and drying my 3 ??


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWWW, Dixie :wub: looks adorable & so happy & fluffy clean. Looks like she's well on her way to being in full coat.I'll have to check on the Fur Butter, glad it's working well for Dixie.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

she looks great - so how is it used? do you put it on after the bath and then blow dry?


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: Dixie looks fantastic! That is BELLY RUB begging position around here, was she asking for a rub? I love her!! :wub:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

She is gorgeous! I might have to order some of that stuff and give it a try.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Dixie looks so fresh,clean and so beautiful..I may have to try the Fur Butter as well


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Wow. She looks beautiful and very soft and fluffy. I agree...I would love to try this, too. Do you know if we can buy it locally like at PetSmart or Petco?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Dog.com seems to have it cheaper than any other place:

http://www.dog.com/item/happy-tails-fur-bu...treatment-8-oz/


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

She's a beauty for sure. :wub: This pic is the epitome of relaxed contentment. Just made me smile.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jan 18 2009, 09:08 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708861


> Dog.com seems to have it cheaper than any other place:
> 
> http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2750330[/B]


Marj, have you tried that link? It goes to dog food at Petsmart.....


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Jan 18 2009, 11:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708822


> she looks great - so how is it used? do you put it on after the bath and then blow dry?[/B]


No. You put it on - really slather it on - and leave on for 5-10 minutes. I wrap Bonbon in a towel and hold her, then rinse
it out thoroughly as you would any other conditioner.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jan 18 2009, 03:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708967


> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jan 18 2009, 09:08 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708861





> Dog.com seems to have it cheaper than any other place:
> 
> http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2750330[/B]


Marj, have you tried that link? It goes to dog food at Petsmart.....
[/B][/QUOTE]


Oops! I was helping a member on another forum find food for her diabetic dog this morning and that was one of the links I gave her! :brownbag: 

Thanks for the heads up! I just fixed it.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Dixie is adorable! :aktion033:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Dixie is a darlin and her coat looks great.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

She is beautiful!!! :wub: Such a wonderful model for Fur Butter. I think you should contact them for a contract because she has me sold on it along with several others. :yes:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Gosh, she sure is cute!!!! :wub: That's great that the Fur Butter worked so well for you!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jan 18 2009, 01:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708689


> Awwww dixie is adorable! What does Happytails Fur Butter do?[/B]


It's a conditioner used after shampooing.

QUOTE (Casa Verde Maltese @ Jan 18 2009, 10:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708795


> Ah, Dixie looks great!! Thanks for the product information as well. It is really a pain to get grooming supplies where I live - so it is always nice to get recommendations.
> 
> I also wanted to say that i love your aviator photo and special effects. very cute.[/B]


Thanks. I love it too. villemo made it for me. She is very clever. I could never have done it.

QUOTE (jodublin @ Jan 18 2009, 10:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708806


> :wub:
> Ah, Dixie looks great!! dont surpose you would fancy washing and drying my 3 ??[/B]


 Sure Jo, no problem. I'll have to bring Dixie and it will take me about a month to get all 3 washed and dried. 

QUOTE (momtoboo @ Jan 18 2009, 10:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708808


> AWWWW, Dixie :wub: looks adorable & so happy & fluffy clean. Looks like she's well on her way to being in full coat.I'll have to check on the Fur Butter, glad it's working well for Dixie.[/B]


Yes her hair has grown a lot. Every day after grooming her I say I'm going to cut it b/c I don't feel it's fair to her. She growls at me now when I pick her up to groom her : ( After the Fur Butter I may have changed my mind yet again.

QUOTE (PuttiePie @ Jan 18 2009, 10:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708824


> :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: Dixie looks fantastic! That is BELLY RUB begging position around here, was she asking for a rub? I love her!! :wub:[/B]


Oh she got the belly rub!



QUOTE (Yukki @ Jan 18 2009, 12:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708856


> Wow. She looks beautiful and very soft and fluffy. I agree...I would love to try this, too. Do you know if we can buy it locally like at PetSmart or Petco?[/B]


I don't think so but you can try looking.

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jan 18 2009, 04:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708996


> Dixie is a darlin and her coat looks great.[/B]


Thanks, Pat. That is a real compliment coming from you & your Sassy girl.

Thanks for all the nice compliments ladies. Don't forget if you order it or anything else on the happytailsspa.com site use the happytailsFB code for the 20% off. Some of the shampoo and other products look really good too but I was strong for once and just got the Fur Butter. I think I'll leave it in for the 10 minutes next time and see if it makes an even bigger difference.


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Auntie Sue thinks you are beautiful!

Please ignore "attached file" I can't make it disappear.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Dixie looks beautiful. You did a great job grooming her. :smheat:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh, Elaine, she is just the sweetest little girl!!! :tender: I just love her! :wub: And what a gorgeous coat she has!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Dixie is a beauty!!! :wub: :wub: I might have to get some fur butter on my girls to try!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Dixie sure is a cutie pie!! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

Darling pics! I especially love the ones of her asking for a belly rub. :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

She looks lovely.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

OMG, she is way too cute and fluffy :wub: if I ever see her in person I wouldn't be able to keep my hands off of her. I wish I could give her some belly rubs now :tender:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I just love Dixie, she's such an adorable little fluffball :wub: :wub: 
I could cuddle with her all day long :tender:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ok I'm going to HAVE to try this product!! Dixie looks soooo lovely. Maybe I could actually let Naddie's hair grow out a bit.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Dixie is ADORABLE...I specially loved pic # 4 & 5


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

wow!! She looks really really soft :wub: :blush: Makes me wanna be able to touch her and hug her! hehe :wub2:


----------



## Reenie (May 1, 2008)

I love all that FLUFF! Her coat looks great, and I love the pics of her rolling around the floor :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

WOW look at Dixie's coat! Amazing!!! I'm gonna have to add this butter to my shopping list. Dixie looks beautiful! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Belle's Mum (Jul 13, 2007)

WOW!! Her fur looks beautiful! :wub:


----------

